# PTO dump compatability



## 8350HiTech

We have a 1980 F350 here on the farm with a good dump bed and hoist. It is PTO powered on a 4 speed manual. The truck, while apparently impossible to kill completely (300-6), is barely worth keeping alive. I want to put a different truck (ideally 4x4) under the bed. Does anyone know which years will have the same mount for the PTO? Any other mounting issues should be easy. The other possibility is always getting a new PTO unit and using the same Omaha bed and hoist.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

The hoist's hydraulic pump is electric on modern day, small dump trucks (called T-tag trucks around here). Probably easier to convert your old bed to use an electric pump instead of trying to adapt the PTO to fit - if your new truck even has a PTO.

Years - make that decades - ago, pickup trucks fitted with snow plows usually had an engine-driven hydraulic pump to raise the plow. Since at least 1970, the hoist is one pump/cylinder unit that operates on 12 Volts DC. Also, dump trailers use an electric pump to operate the hoist.

Come to think of it, rather than modify a new(er) truck to accept your old dump body, maybe a dump trailer makes more sense. New ones are around $5 grand and can be pulled with any heavy duty pickup, giving more flexibility. Small dump trucks are a rare sight around here these days. They seem to have been replaced with dump trailers - which I see everywhere.

Gary


----------



## 8350HiTech

I see what you're saying but "new" for this application would be 1995. I'm not worried about newer for a 1000 mile per year truck. I don't want to have to hook up a trailer to go cut wood and I'd still like the truck as a backup for small deliveries of small bales. Anyway, does anyone know which years used the same transmission? I'm sure I can go up to 86 or so but not sure if I can get into the 90s.


----------



## PaMike

I have no idea on your application, but my 98 GMC, 5 speed manual had a spot for a PTO...

Maybe hit a local used car dealer (on a Sunday) that had a truck like you have in mind...Crawl underneath and take a look....

Are parts books available online like for farm stuff? Could you lookup a 90s Ford F350 and see if a PTO was available?


----------



## JD3430

NewBerlinBaler said:


> The hoist's hydraulic pump is electric on modern day, small dump trucks (called T-tag trucks around here). Probably easier to convert your old bed to use an electric pump instead of trying to adapt the PTO to fit - if your new truck even has a PTO.
> 
> Years - make that decades - ago, pickup trucks fitted with snow plows usually had an engine-driven hydraulic pump to raise the plow. Since at least 1970, the hoist is one pump/cylinder unit that operates on 12 Volts DC. Also, dump trailers use an electric pump to operate the hoist.
> 
> Come to think of it, rather than modify a new(er) truck to accept your old dump body, maybe a dump trailer makes more sense. New ones are around $5 grand and can be pulled with any heavy duty pickup, giving more flexibility. Small dump trucks are a rare sight around here these days. They seem to have been replaced with dump trailers - which I see everywhere.
> 
> Gary


Yeah no sh!t....I love dump trailers...even as a former 20 year dump truck owner. Every time I see a dump trailer, I want one. Can't tell you how much back breaking work a dump trailer could remove from my life.


----------



## mlappin

My Chevy has an electric pump for the bed, works just fine and no need to mess with a driveline or u joints then, also no possibility of the control cables freezing in the winter. Check Burdens Surplus Catalog for one.


----------



## Rodney R

I know the 4 speed was used up to about 88 or so, and then the ZF5 was used - That might also have pto capability.

Rodney


----------



## Gearclash

NV4500 transmissions (Dodge and GM) have a pto cover. No idea if it would match up to what you have.


----------



## Rodney R

Thinking more about it, the 4 speed was up to about 89, and then I think for a while you could get either one. I'm not sure how the ZF5 differs from the 4 speed, but as I recall the ZF5 has a pto cover - not sure if there's anything back there, or how it would compare.

Rodney


----------



## bluefarmer

Electric over hydraulic, would be alot easier to setup, it will be a little bit slower but work just fine.


----------



## JD3430

Rodney R said:


> Thinking more about it, the 4 speed was up to about 89, and then I think for a while you could get either one. I'm not sure how the ZF5 differs from the 4 speed, but as I recall the ZF5 has a pto cover - not sure if there's anything back there, or how it would compare.
> 
> Rodney


Had an '89 F-250 "twin traction beam" 4WD. It had a ZF-5 speed.


----------



## Rodney R

I knew they were both in use for a while, or maybe it was the C-6 I was thinking of.

Rodney


----------



## PaCustomBaler

Hey Nathan,

That white flatbed I have is a old dump truck...still has the PTO on it. 6-speed manual, if I wouldn't known you were looking I would've had you crawl under and look.

You can't beat those PTO pumps for power, much stronger than a newer electric.


----------



## 8350HiTech

PaCustomBaler said:


> Hey Nathan,
> That white flatbed I have is a old dump truck...still has the PTO on it. 6-speed manual, if I wouldn't known you were looking I would've had you crawl under and look.
> 
> You can't beat those PTO pumps for power, much stronger than a newer electric.


If you get in the mood and want to snap a picture of it sometime, I'd appreciate it, Rick. It's too bad we didn't talk about it when you were here.


----------



## JD3430

Cheap upgrade?
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5387378597.html


----------



## 8350HiTech

JD3430 said:


> Cheap upgrade?
> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/5387378597.html


I don't know how many trucks I looked at on craigslist this evening. Somehow that wasn't one of them. Thanks.


----------



## JD3430

8350HiTech said:


> I don't know how many trucks I looked at on craigslist this evening. Somehow that wasn't one of them. Thanks.


I liked that one so much, I thought of possibly buying it myself.

However, I want to stay married. 

Died a little inside suggesting it, but I always like to help folks 

You should see the dump truck I almost dragged home from New England.....


----------

